# Photographic rally



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Those of you who have seen my various posts in relation to rallys, and my general reluctance to attend, will appreciate the sacrifice l made when crumbling to the pressure from the wife, to attend a rally. 

I have expressed my reluctance ; l have expressed my doubts ; l have sort of suggested that all you do is sit in a ring all day long, play bingo and then in evening have a barn dance. 

I have screamed abuse at those of you who suggest it will be ' FUN, FUN, FUN ". 

And yet l am still going .... just to prove that l am absolutely right. 

So what do you lot do ..... you don't attend. There's only about ten of you going. Now this is really disappointing. I was hoping that there would be dozens and dozens of you there, so that l could spend the whole weekend glowering at you and saying ' l told you so ". 

This is really mean of you. Look l am getting on in life, and the opportunity of enjoying myself at other peoples expense are getting fewer and fewer. 

Stop being so selfish .... humour the old codger, come along, afterall this maybe the one and only opportunity you have to meet me ..... own up, who just said " good job too ".     


regards ...... philip ( the old codger )


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi philip
Well mate you have convinced me that this will be worth going to :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just can't wait for you to have an opportunity to tell us all "I told you so" :lol: :lol: :lol: , although I doubt that you will say that at all mate.....

Looking forward to meeting you

Keith


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Ah, ah ..... so there is at least one more of you out there with round cylindrical things who are prepared to come and prove me wrong. 

Come on you puny whimps, come and prove me wrong. 


philip


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Come on Phillip keep on _snapping_ at em until they agree to come.

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The field's huge... the venue is very accessible and relatively central... the theme of the meet is popular... wonder why we arn't having to fend people off with big sticks with nails in em...?? :lol: 

I agree, keep plugging... this will be an awesome meet.

And if your sitting there umming and arrghing... throw caution to the wind and come join us! I promise not to allow any bingo!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

If you are going to this rally can you please pm me with your surname and MHF username

regards

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Updated, thanks Phillip


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Didn't realise I hadn't booked... have just rung and done it...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done Shane

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Having a senior moment ...

are their hookups at this meet

Regards Frank


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Having a senior moment ...
> 
> are their hookups at this meet
> 
> Regards Frank


Top End farm have lots of hook ups.

dave

656


----------

